# Patriotism and Nationalism



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2016)

This thread dedicated to those dedicated to the United States Of America.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2016)

This song is dedicated to all those who don't like those concepts...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

Nationalists are great. Racism, Fascism and Nazism.


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

Little black humans I like. Carson and Obama.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2016)

I see... So pride in being from the United States Of America is something to be frowned and spit on.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

Old man.


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

Carson are best black, before Obama to, if he won president election this year.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## konradv (Sep 18, 2016)

Jimi Hendrix- The Star Spangled Banner(Woodstock 1969)


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 18, 2016)

The redneck roundup.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

"Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel." (Samuel Johnson)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel." (Samuel Johnson)



They are two types of people Patriots and Traitors, there's no middle.


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel." (Samuel Johnson)


So the best you can do is quote someone that was pissed over being on the losing end of a war????

And you forget that we saved England's bacon during TWO World Wars....

It seems you need to polish up on your debating skills there....


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel." (Samuel Johnson)


Let's see what you conveniently forgot to tell about that quote:
*"This line was not, as widely believed, about patriotism in general, but the false use of the term "patriotism" by John Stuart, 3rd Earl of Bute (the patriot-minister) and his supporters..[...] Johnson opposed "self-professed Patriots" in general, but valued what he considered "true" patriotism.[141]"*
Samuel Johnson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thanks anyway....


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel." (Samuel Johnson)


But while we are on the subject, I would like to make a point...

It's unfortunate that you have the misfortune not to live in a "superpower", and the disintegration of your beloved EU began with Brexit, but envy will get you nowhere...

Need a tissue???


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

Obiwan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel." (Samuel Johnson)
> ...



*"and the disintegration of your beloved EU"
*
Most Patriotic Europeans hate the EU, as my sig line says Fuck The EU, Long Live Europa!

Most of us want the destruction not only of the Marxist EU, but also of Globalisation and Internationalism.

Long Live Nation-States.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

Obiwan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel." (Samuel Johnson)
> ...


Rudeness is not a debating skill.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel." (Samuel Johnson)
> ...


This thread has plenty of "self-professed Patriots".


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


I don't know that and you don't know that. Assumptions are not the best counsel.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

Obiwan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > "Patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel." (Samuel Johnson)
> ...


The European Union will manage fine without the English who did nothing but bellyache about wanting special treatment for their currency, their borders, the free movement of people, developing a European army, and whatnot. Now we can set about ever closer political union.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Most people don't want a closer union or more transfer of power, for example only 30% of Spaniards want that.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


It is clear as day.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


It is already underway with every new treaty that is signed by the member states. Now that the most prominent malcontent is leaving, it will be plain sailing.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Just like the Andalusian sky.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Nope.

*Euroskepticism Beyond Brexit*
Significant opposition in key European countries to an ever closer EU

Euroskepticism Beyond Brexit

Not to mention all the countries who want their own Brexit. Their voices will grow louder when they see how well the UK continues to do 
Spexit


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Give it some time without the English poison.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


The English will need trading partners if the EU retaliates, therefore will do everything diplomatically to encourage other EU members to trade with her and break from the EU what other members are prone to do anyway.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



A completely idiotic set of comments, what else should people expect from a Globalist Bubblehead Traitor like your ilk.

There will be no EU army, there will be no destruction of Nation States, if you want the Muslim and African savages go and live in Muslim land or move to Africa and get the Cultural Enrichment you're desperate for there.

You may hate yourself so much that you want the destruction of Borders and Nation States, but certainly we don't have to tolerate your ilk projecting your self hate on the rest of this Continent.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Member states are unlikely to breach EU regulations in order to trade with England.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Typical Leftist Xenophobe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Who are you, Jean-Claude Juncker or something, what do you know, not a great deal.

Go and have a nap.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



It joined 8 days ago, it's probably a sock, it's of course already a Troll.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Forgive me for expressing an opinion.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


There is already a rising tide among the nations to exit the EU. Nations don't want an unelected body rule them over. Where do you live, in a bubble?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Do you know people in your Government? Or are you just parroting what you hear from the MSM?

I have no problem with differing opinions but when they're so absurd I have to say, for example if you think the nations of Eastern Europa are going to stand there and allow an EU Army then you're mistaken.

Most people aren't even listening to Juncker anymore and most people stopped listening to Traitor Bitch Merkel many months ago.

The majority don't want political union, the only nations who want that are ones who need handouts, like Ireland, Spain, Greece, Italy, Portugal for example, they need the EU without the EU they're nothing.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


I do not believe there is such a rising tide. Some former communist countries such as Poland, Hungary, and Slovakia have nationalistic governments and now that they see how easy it is to leave the union, thanks to the English, they can do the same. They had better think long and hard before they do. Just some advice.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



They hate Democracy, they would rather unelected bureaucrats run their nations and their lives for them. The EU is anti-Democratic and the EU Commission is run like the Politburo.

They think they have the nerve to attempt to tell democratically elected leaders what they can and cannot do. The Visegrád Group just told Juncker where he can put his words and thats where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I am sorry but the tone and language of your post does not deserve a reply.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



They don't need advice from pro-Globalist pro-Internationist types.

Many nations prefer to preserve their National Identity and their Culture and Heritage, essentially these are more important than anything else because they are who you are a both as a nation and a peoples.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



That's what I thought, I put you on the spot there didn't I so it's best that you don't respond.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Tissue?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You commented:

*"Give it some time without the English poison."
*
So calling our English friends poison means you think you're on the moral high road?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 18, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> The redneck roundup.







"Intolerance and hate the last refuge of the progressive liberal."
Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> "Intolerance and hate the last refuge of the progressive liberal."
> Damaged Eagle


I need to save this somehow. This will ensure your well deserved place among the immortal giants of Western Civilization.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 19, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > The redneck roundup.
> ...



You sound like you're crying. Check the local grocery store, they have Kleenex on sale this week.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 19, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...








I figure you order them directly from the manufacturer to get yours by the truckload.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Drummond (Sep 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You express rather more than that, surely. 'English poison' ... NOT your words ? ... isn't that expressing hatred against a nation ? 

It's the sort of language one can expect from someone who knows he has a weak argument, and so needs to divert attention from that fact.

Sad in its way ..


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


*"Intolerance and hate the last refuge of the progressive liberal."*
- Damaged Eagle -


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


How did parents enter the picture? You have to tally lost it. Calm down dude, no reason for a meltdown...
_*"Intolerance and hate the last refuge of the progressive liberal."*_
- Damaged Eagle -


----------



## Tilly (Sep 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Even Soros stated that after Brexit, the collapse of the EU is inevitable, and he should know


----------



## Eloy (Sep 19, 2016)

Drummond said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


No; my words mean the eurosceptic attitude that many English politicians have. Their insistence on getting special favors from the European Commission was an incessant whine whether it was to reject the euro currency, opting out of Schengen, refusing to take a fair share of refugees, and blocking the formation of an EU army. Like a poison, euroscepticism turned a majority of the English to fail in seeing the benefits of membership and led them to make the serious mistake of quitting the Union. A sizable minority of English people were able to resist the xenophobic contagion and it gives me no joy to see how the older English have let down their younger kith and kin who were in favor of remaining with the rest of European youth to share in a wider European brotherhood, creating a union based on shared European values in a prosperous and happy future.


----------



## Drummond (Sep 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Nope. You are justifying my previous remarks.

English politicians - if they are 'eurosceptic' ... just reflect the will of the People here. Brexit is a fact of life, and exists because a majority cannot now accept what being tied into Europe brings us.

We have finite borders, finite resources. We have a right to exercise control over these !! The EU insists upon robbing us of that control. It is STILL trying to, in any way it 'can' !!

For us to be permanently robbed of border controls* is an act, I suggest, of a power hostile to us*. We NEED that control, and we have a right to expect it !! No power has the right to insist that we take on burdens that we cannot ultimately hope to cope with, and fall outside (if the EU had its way) our 'remit' to govern, for ourselves !!!

We want to be *our own country*, with* our own destiny*. This has 'earned' us your name-calling, it seems, and is an act, as you seemingly see it, of 'extreme naughtiness' ......  !!

So I want to know why you think we SHOULD be judged against - for being ourselves, for running our own country as we would like - and NEED - to do !!! *What anti-UK sentiment really drives you ?*

Be honest in your answer, please.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 19, 2016)

Drummond said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Drummond said:
> ...


You dismiss the Scots, Ulster people, and the millions of English, especially the youth who voted to remain with us.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2016)

You sound like a propagandist standing on a soap box in Speaker's Corner in London spewing nonsense to entrap the gullible. 


Eloy said:


> refusing to take a fair share of refugees,


Who decides the "fare share" of accepting foreign invaders into their own country? The "refugee crisis" was artificial and financed by Globalists. Don't tell me that Fellahin sold their only goat to cover their travel expenses across the continent. Their travel was financed by Globalists.


Eloy said:


> A sizable minority of English people were able to resist the xenophobic contagion


Slinging epithets to shame patriots is pitiful. Those who inhabited a country for millennia and forged a nation do not want heir heritage and ancestry being destroyed by vandals who were forced down on their throat by the Globalist controlled European Commission as non elected body and entrusted with legislative power. 


Eloy said:


> creating a union based on shared European values in a prosperous and happy future.


What is "European Values?" Who coined that phrase? There are no "European Values." What the values are the traditions of nations. You are trying to equate haggis with Wiener Schnitzel or goulash with gravlax. Nothing is wrong with any of them but they represent different values. Happy future is having fruitful trade and tourism flourishing to promote appreciation for each nations traditions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



*"European values"
*
As defined by the EU Commission? Also what are these European values to which you refer?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> You sound like a propagandist standing on a soap box in Speaker's Corner in London spewing nonsense to entrap the gullible.
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> ...



*"You sound like a propagandist standing on a soap box in Speaker's Corner in London spewing nonsense to entrap the gullible."
*
Yes that came across exactly like a pro-EU Propaganda Memo.

*"you are trying to equate haggis with Wiener Schnitzel" 
*
You know darling, only you I allow to make such an offensive comment as this* 
*
Not that you're being offensive, but in the same sentence, well* 
*
Edited to add comment.
*
*


----------



## Eloy (Sep 19, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> You sound like a propagandist standing on a soap box in Speaker's Corner in London spewing nonsense to entrap the gullible.
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> ...


The Council of Ministers decides what the quotas should be. Many voters who wanted to leave the European Union were not even born in England themselves, such as Indian shopkeepers who want more Indians to go to England before Europeans ... "heritage and ancestry" LOL.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like a propagandist standing on a soap box in Speaker's Corner in London spewing nonsense to entrap the gullible.
> ...



So they should go home to India then which is where their Heritage is and where their Ancestors were from.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like a propagandist standing on a soap box in Speaker's Corner in London spewing nonsense to entrap the gullible.
> ...


Do not deflect. How do you know that Indian shop keepers voted for Brexit? I thought it was secret ballot voting. You are making statements equivalent to lying.
Council of Ministers, are you joking? They have no power to deny a nation's self determination. If it takes exiting the EU, that's what has to happen and hopefully the big scam of EU will collapse. The sooner, the better.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like a propagandist standing on a soap box in Speaker's Corner in London spewing nonsense to entrap the gullible.
> ...


----------



## Eloy (Sep 19, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


I recommend you speak to your local Indian shopkeeper.
Deciding whom to offer asylum to has nothing to do with self determination.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



There's no war in India, so why should Indians be getting political asylum?


----------



## Eloy (Sep 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Several Indian soldiers were killed in Kashmir recently.
Unification of Indian and family members of other ethnicities can get people admission to England.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> I recommend you speak to your local Indian shopkeeper.
> Deciding whom to offer asylum to has nothing to do with self determination.


I do not speak Hindi nor any of the other official languages of India.

Deciding whom to offer asylum has everything to do with a nation's self determination. If they don't want unlimited number of terrorist scum infesting their neighborhoods, if they do not want open borders thus controlling who enters their country, that's exactly falls into the category of self determination.
This is not from England but it is very descriptive of hat happens when the Council of Ministers decides for a nation whom they "offer" (mandatory) asylum. Look at the beautiful city of Paris. That's what you promote.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Why did you shift the conversation to India? We were talking about the EU scamming with artificially created refugee crisis to wipe out European civilisation.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 19, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I do not believe the European Union scams anyone nor do I believe European civilization is endangered by helping refugees. England is already full of Indians, Pakistanis, West Indians, and others who are a lot more different to the English than Poles. Yet these people could vote to leave the Union. The Scottish people do not want to leave and neither do the people in Ulster. The English have created a mess for themselves. Incredible!


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2016)

Eloy said:


> *I do not believe the European Union scams anyone nor do I believe European civilization is endangered by helping refugees.* England is already full of Indians, Pakistanis, West Indians, and others who are a lot more different to the English than Poles. Yet these people could vote to leave the Union. The Scottish people do not want to leave and neither do the people in Ulster. The English have created a mess for themselves. Incredible!


That's not that some organizations say.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 19, 2016)

*This thread is posted in music, generally not a place for flaming and for most of the thread, it doesn't seem to have anything to do with music.  Some of this needs to b e worked out in the FZ.  Thread closed.*


----------

